#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como pegar a data atual?

## Jorge

Gostaria de saber como pegar a data em que o usario se cadastra no meu site?

data ja é um atributo de minha tabela, é do tipo date

data

Mas como pegar a data que o usuario se cadastrou?

Vou aguardar...

----------


## LenTu

cara... disculpe... mas seja mais especifico no que vc quer...eh mais facil ajudar.... 

bom... com as informações q vc passou... vo tentar dah uma dica...

use o comando date do php... 




```
<?php
$data=date("d/m/Y");
echo $data;
?>
```

 
o resultado vai sair


```
04/06/2004
```

----------


## 1c3m4n

e se quiser gravar a data diretamente no banco ao inves de usar uma funcao pra pegar uma string use o comando now() insert into tabela(data) values(now())
PS: isso eh pra MySQL

----------


## JOrge

> cara... disculpe... mas seja mais especifico no que vc quer...eh mais facil ajudar.... 
> 
> bom... com as informações q vc passou... vo tentar dah uma dica...
> 
> use o comando date do php... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

